# (URGENT)how to change my ip address



## manishvyaspareek (Mar 23, 2012)

all my friends..
i want to book ticket on irctc.co.in and from today onwards they have banned that only 2 tickets will be booked on day on single ip..
so can anybody know how to change the ip address of network???
if yes thn pls reply...
i m having BSNL broadband connection and i m from maharashtra state.


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2012)

Disconnect and reconnect your BSNL connection.

Turn off the modem and then turn it on.

You'll get a new IP address.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

manishvyaspareek said:


> all my friends..
> i want to book ticket on irctc.co.in and from today onwards they have banned that only 2 tickets will be booked on day on single ip..
> so can anybody know how to change the ip address of network???
> if yes thn pls reply...
> i m having BSNL broadband connection and i m from maharashtra state.



BSNL boardband  uses dynamic Ip addressing.So, you will get new IP every time you restart your modem/router.


----------



## manishvyaspareek (Mar 23, 2012)

i want to access www.irctc.co.in website from proxy..
can anybody tell me how to access it using proxy??


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

goto any proxy like vtunnel.com or proxy.org and enter the website.

but method posted by ico will work.
You can also download Opera browser and browse after turning on turbo[acts as proxy]


----------



## ashupuri (Apr 4, 2012)

It is not possible to change IP address. Because IP address noted by irctc is not the IP address of your system. It is the dynamic IP address of the service provider which is fixed for your internet connection.

If you want to see that IP just visit What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address


----------

